# Redcat recipe ideas



## TouronVineyards (May 8, 2012)

Live in Texas but am from new York. Hazlitt winery is located in the finger lake region and produce 2 great wines that my entire family enjoys. One is called "Redcat" and the other is called "Cabin fever". I was wondering if anyone familiar with these wines may have a similar recipe to come close to making my own. I've looked and can't really find anything, so I was hoping someone may have one before I start the experimenting process. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## cpfan (May 8, 2012)

TouronVineyards said:


> Live in Texas but am from new York. Hazlitt winery is located in the finger lake region and produce 2 great wines that my entire family enjoys. One is called "Redcat" and the other is called "Cabin fever". I was wondering if anyone familiar with these wines may have a similar recipe to come close to making my own. I've looked and can't really find anything, so I was hoping someone may have one before I start the experimenting process. Thanks for the help in advance.


Red Cat ... "Red Catawba and Baco Noir make this semi-sweet red". Called a red, but looks like a blush in the picture. 7.5% residual sugar. 11% alcohol. ph 3.0. no oak.

Cabin Fever .... blush from Catawba and Cayuga grapes. 6.2% residual sugar. 11% alcohol. ph 3.05. no oak. Compared to White Zinfandel

Steve


----------

